# Post count Stuck at 99?



## RichIKE (May 6, 2011)

Server Glitch or what? i'm not a post whore i'm just anal about stuff like this. Just wondering why my count has been stuck at 99.


edit: of course this post bumps it up to 100


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 6, 2011)

Posting in Off Topic doesn't bump it.


----------



## djpharoah (May 6, 2011)

You're posting in off-topic which is a useless abyss of internet trash that people like to share with others, where unsung heroes become internet memes, where tr0lls are lifted to the status of gods but then quickly struck by the mods.... yes OT.. where nothing else matters....


----------

